# Mother of Octuplets..has 6 children already



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, so I'm sitting here floored. I'm not quite sure what to think of it all. I KNOW she has the right to have as many children as she so pleases (Duggars anyone?), but I feel that in this day and age, this economy....I feel like going thru IVF when you already have 6 children is something I'm having trouble with. Someone help me sort through my feelings here. I'm happy they are all safe and healthy, please do not get me wrong. I just wonder...how appropriate it is. I guess if they have the money...it's ethically fine right? I know this might be a touchy issue...I want to hear what others think as well.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont understand why the mother was taking fertility drugs when she had other children... seems like she didnt have a fertility problem from the beginning...?? Unless the other children she used fertility drugs too?? They arent giving enough info to make things make sense.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think she's nuts. My boss and I started talking about this and she just went off. Neither of us had kids. Mostly by choice. She thinks we should be trying to reduce the population and strain on the planet, not haphazardly producing more kids like this lady. You're right though, she does have the right, and as long as she's able to care for them properly, I guess its her business. I just worry about that sort of trend though. How can that many kids get individual attention. I don't know, the whole thing make me... :smpullhair:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I find this to be socially irresponsible. I watched the Duggers this past weekend and something they said really got to me. The older girls were away planning for their brothers wedding and the mother and father said something like, it will be hard to handle all these little ones without the girls here. Then the older brother said that the girls were only down in florida for 3 days because they were needed at home to help with the little ones. The parents are NOT parenting or raising their younger children, this task appears to be falling to the older girls! They do the cooking, cleaning, and caring for the younger children while mom continues to get pregnant. It bothers me quite a bit.

So, this woman has 6 children, the youngest being 2 year old twins. She strikes me as a woman who wants to always have a baby and doesn't truly want to enjoy the development of her other children (the oldest who is 7). Six children is a handful and she should have felt blessed to have that many. She didn't place the number of her children in the hands of God (as the Duggers claim to be doing) but instead went to fertility to have more. Fertility is for those who can't conceive on their own (like my friends and some on this board) who are so happy to have the chance to have one child - not for those who already have six under the age of 10 at home.

I hope TLC doesn't offer her a show. If they do, I will not watch it.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Whew, I was afraid I might be alone in my anger. I agree it is socially irresponsible...and definitely WRONG of the clinic to offer IVF to a woman who has *6* children under 7. The father (who has not been referred to as hubby yet..rumors abound on whether or not she's married)...is in Iraq. I can't remember if he's a soldier or contractor. In any case..she's living w/ her parents right now, with (in the future) 14 children. They say they have a bigger house elsewhere. Did someone GIVE that to them or is it theirs?! I'm sorry but after watching Jon and Kate plus 8...I'm getting a bitter taste in my mouth about the Goesslins and the Duggars. To put your family in the public eye...and profit off of it as they are....well..I guess if someone offered me MILLIONS to show my family off...hmmm would I do it?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 30 2009, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715841


> Whew, I was afraid I might be alone in my anger. I agree it is socially irresponsible...and definitely WRONG of the clinic to offer IVF to a woman who has *6* children under 7. The father (who has not been referred to as hubby yet..rumors abound on whether or not she's married)...is in Iraq. I can't remember if he's a soldier or contractor. In any case..she's living w/ her parents right now, with (in the future) 14 children. They say they have a bigger house elsewhere. Did someone GIVE that to them or is it theirs?! I'm sorry but after watching Jon and Kate plus 8...I'm getting a bitter taste in my mouth about the Goesslins and the Duggars. To put your family in the public eye...and profit off of it as they are....well..I guess if someone offered me MILLIONS to show my family off...hmmm would I do it?[/B]



I can't stand that show, "John and Kate Plus 8", the guy doesn't do anything but complain. He makes the wife do all the work mostly. They're cute, but, eh, I still can't stand it sometimes. At least the McCoy Septuplets (7) didn't make a show, they just go on TV every couple of years for "updates". That's what scares me though, is that the media is glorifying multiples.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh I cannot stand Kate..she's obsessive compulsive witch. Nothing is good enough for her! Jon sits back and does nothing..true enough but if he sneezes sideways..Kate's all over him for doing it wrong so he's better off not doing anything!

I do believe the McCoy's live in the midwest somewhere..but see, that's the beauty of it all, I don't know...whereas we hear where Jon and Kate live in their new million dollar house....I think pimping out your family for $$ is wrong! I'll go back under my rock now!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

So this is all I have heard of on the news lately (mostly because it is in my area) Not only does she already have the 6 kids as mentioned before, a set of twins within that 6, she lives with her parents, I believe they said she is only 33 which in my eyes is pretty young to have 14 kids, they are saying she doesn't have a husband/significant other in the picture (and if she does he is away in Iraq?) and this morning they interviewed her NANNY!!!! She has a woman who takes care of her 6 kids because she can't take care of all them!!! Is this lady out of her ever loving mind?!?!?!?! UGGGHHHH! The nanny doesn't speak english and the only thing she had to say was that the lady is "a perfect mom"!!!! Yeah, it's a blessing and a miracle blah blah blah, I'm sorry but using IVF in which she had the option to NOT have 8 kids was a wrong and irresponsible choice. IMO. I don't believe that aborting any of them would have been the right choice by any means, but I do not believe she was making a responsible choice as a mother to go through with IVF knowing that there is a high possibility for multiples. They have also had reporters parked outside of her parents house and the dad is downright hostile. I do understand that they are probably tired of being questioned about their daughter's decision to have 8 more kids etc etc etc. but still, come on, your daughter has 14 kids now! Did you really think this was just going to fly under the radar?? They interviewed the doctor that delivered the babies and he is saying that nobody knew anything about this lady when she came in to have the babies, they said none of them had ever cared for or seen her as a patient. So where is her doctor?!?!? I just get so annoyed thinking about all of this! 

The thing about stories like this that I absolutely despise, is the fact that there are people out there having 10 kids "just because" and they are unable to care for them and support them. Then I look at people who are trying to desperately to have just one child to love and care for who are actually capable of doing so, and they cannot. 

Sorry for being so repetitive or "angry", I am just so annoyed with seeing and hearing even more details about this woman. It makes me dislike her more every time a new part of her life story comes out.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I too and appalled at this story. This is also medical irresponsibly. I know the family has not revealed too much information (because they know they will be criticized). But anyone who has any knowledge of these things knows that this pregnancy was the result of either IVH or ovarian hyper-stimulation. Most ethical physicians working in the infertility field will not implant 8 embryos in anyone. These are considered medically catastrophic pregnancies. And if hyper-stimulation was the method; most physician will see (with ultrasound) that too many ova have been released and will not do the artificial insemination on that cycle or harvest the eggs for future implantation.
Those of us who have worked in the NICU have seen fewer and fewer high order multiple births in recent years, because most physician’s have stopped these practices. The usual out come of the high order multiple pregnancy is not what the TV portrays.


----------



## JoleneB (Jan 13, 2009)

I heard on the news this morning that it is her father that is in Iraq not her husband/boyfriend. Its said that her father is a contractor in Iraq to save money for all the babies she just had!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

At this point, she's better off coming forward w/ the entire story....perhaps there's something we're missing...at this point I hope that's the case b/c I think the situation is so ridiculous


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=47627:BIG_LITTER.jpg]

Here is a gal that can handle 14 babies! We should leave 
all of this to the dogs, they know how to do it!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 30 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716029


> [attachment=47627:BIG_LITTER.jpg]
> 
> Here is a gal that can handle 14 babies! We should leave
> all of this to the dogs, they know how to do it!![/B]


Yeah and the mom can take care of them for 6-10 weeks then the puppies are adult enough to take not need the mom anymore. 

This whole thing sickens me!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

http://phoenix.cox.net/cci/newsnational/na...validatearticle

Hope this works. In this article they also talk about that she has declared bankrupcy and that she owns something like 980,000$ on two houses.

Glad I am not alone thinking that this is nuts. The doctor who implanted those embryos or gave her fertility drugs should have his licence revoked.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't have any feelings pro or con about it.

I had my three and was done with it.

If someone else is hot to have many, litters of them.....more power to them.

:shocked:

She's certainly have a lot of people looking out for her when she is an old lady.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Folks... I am going to ask that everyone cool it a bit in this thread. I'm not saying that anyone had broken any rules but we have received a complaint and I think some of us are getting pretty judgmental in some of the things said here. I would like to ask that you cool it in recognition there are different views on this.

Thanks

Stephen Moore


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I have to disagree with you ladies. I don't know anything about the situation, but if she's got the money to pay for the fertility treatments, then she has the right to have as many kids as she wants. The problem that I have with saying it's "wrong" is that there's a slippery slope when you start making judgments like this. 14 is too many, what about 10? For that matter, is 1 too many if you're not prepared or capable enough. 

Having worked in Child Protective Services for quite a while, I have met plenty of people who should have their rights to reproduce revoked, but that's not the way our society works. There are consequences for every decision and I'm sure this mom will deal with plenty of them. Her kids will deal with consequences as well, positive and negative. In the mean time, it's not my place to judge.

I'm not trying to rile anyone up, but I just felt that I needed to jump in and voice the other side of things.

Josie says: Forget 14 kids, I ain't havin' 1, I'm too spoiled to be a mommy!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 30 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716012


> I too and appalled at this story. This is also medical irresponsibly. I know the family has not revealed too much information (because they know they will be criticized). But anyone who has any knowledge of these things knows that this pregnancy was the result of either IVH or ovarian hyper-stimulation. Most ethical physicians working in the infertility field will not implant 8 embryos in anyone. These are considered medically catastrophic pregnancies. And if hyper-stimulation was the method; most physician will see (with ultrasound) that too many ova have been released and will not do the artificial insemination on that cycle or harvest the eggs for future implantation.
> Those of us who have worked in the NICU have seen fewer and fewer high order multiple births in recent years, because most physician’s have stopped these practices. The usual out come of the high order multiple pregnancy is not what the TV portrays.[/B]


I think this is a great point! If you don't see it as socially irresponsible, it is definitely Medically Irresponsible. For the safety of the mother as well as the children. Have 8 at a time is not a normal thing to have happen. Our bodies were not made for that! Doing so put the lives of the mother and the 8 babies at risk. They are LUCKY that all came out okay. 

I don't see why anyone would want that many kids, I don't even want ONE :smtease: I'm spoiled, just like Josie!!! So, I'll stick with pups!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 30 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716029


> [attachment=47627:BIG_LITTER.jpg]
> 
> Here is a gal that can handle 14 babies! We should leave
> all of this to the dogs, they know how to do it!![/B]


LOL ~ When my son and DIL went through all their testings, it was decided they both suck.

So when they decided on IVF, I wanted to puke. I said, "you will have a litter". My son assured me
the specialist will only, no matter the age, insert two, that's it. 

My main concern was the health of multiple births. It's not right. It's not fair. I don't like it. 

Oh, and my brother, and SIL, spent 40K on IVF, and are now the proud parents of two beautiful adopted
kids. Yep, a son, and a daughter. Hey, it worked out. I'm glad she didn't have a litter. I'm thrilled they
gave a home to two wonderful children, already in need, and filled their need. They couldn't be happier.

And yes, I also told my dear friend (SIL) she would have a litter. I was pissed. So Pam, I appreciate your pic.

Thank you. As they say, a pic is worth a thousand words. 

And definately medically irresponsible. Think about it. How much did each of these, eight, babies weigh?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

:smcry: 

I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359


> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]


 Oh, Mimi, I hope our ranting didn't upset you. I hope you will be blessed with a little baby too. And the same goes for all
the other members here who are struggling with infertility. It can be so painful. I was just reading of Ceecee's moms (Dianne's) 
sadness of loosing her future grandchild and quite a few others. Please know that I (and I'm sure all of the others) certainly do 
not harbor ill will against anyone who tries everything to have a child. To the contrary, I think you are all so brave! 
I just don't like the way the press handles this subject, and I do not like doctors that do not practice ethically and place mothers
and babies at risk.

Best of wishes to you and hoping all your dreams come true.

=Pam=


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359


> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]



Awww, bless your heart. Have you looked into adoption? 

My brother, and SIL, fostered for a couple years, when they decided to adopt.
This was while going through IVF, and they realized the kids who need forever homes.

They have two beautiful children. I love them dearly. And, oh, what a happy family they are.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359


> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]


 :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I may not want any of my own, but hope you will be blessed with at least one!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry everyone. I hope my gloom didn't have any effect on you all.

I guess I just sort of ranted aloud...

Unfortunately IVF is not an option for us (religious reasons - not gonna discuss that on SM so I won't be banned  - and hubby is very welcoming to the idea of adoption. 

We haven't been to to the doctor yet to find out which of us is the problem here... :huh: and I guess I keep postponing the appointment in fear of hearing the news that we are unable to conceive. 

We just take it one day at a time. Not taking precautions and letting God bless us when he believes we are ready. We said 3 years later if we are still w/o a little one THEN we would go forth with either adoption or doctor's visits just to find out what is wrong. 

Either way, we do plan on adopting even when we have a child naturally. I figure b/t the two of us, we can spare some love to another innocent soul.

For now, I'm sure Paris and Aries are having fun training me to be their <strike>mommy </strike> slave. 
:grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 03:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716401


> Sorry everyone. I hope my gloom didn't have any effect on you all.
> 
> I guess I just sort of ranted aloud...
> 
> ...



Oh bless you sweetheart, and may God bless you with a sweet bundle of joy, whether through adoption or naturally.

Hubby and I have never had children, and I have such HUGE motherly ways about me some are over the top LOL. My poor younger friends, I mother them to death as well as my fur-babies.

Bless you sweetheart :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359


> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]


i hope you are blessed with a baby soon. :grouphug: jo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't care what the mother of 14 does as long as I don't have to pay for it. And that means my tax dollars.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't really have an opinion about how many she chooses to have but I do think that it is selfish of her because I don't think she is thinking about her other children. I am from a family of 6 children....and trust me if my mom choose to do this after she had all 6 of us I would have been upset because that takes away time from us with her....there is no way she would be able to take care of 8 newborns and be a regular mommy to us. That is how I see it 8 NEWBORNS.....Gena is going through it with 1 NEWBORN imagine 8 and 6 under the age of 10. :bysmilie: 

~Daisy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 31 2009, 05:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716441


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359





> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]


i hope you are blessed with a baby soon. :grouphug: jo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just in the past two months I have had two very very happy stories from my friends - one a surprise pregnancy and one an adoption. I will say a prayer that your life too will have a nice turn soon!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually don't let my opinion get so out of hand on subjects like this. I believe that people have the right to do and say what they want without explanation as this IS a free country. I guess I just feel so strongly about this because not only myself but friends and family members who I am very close to have been trying to conceive with no luck. I do feel that things will happen when the timing is right, and that there are other options if getting pregnant naturally does not happen. This being said, I know there are so many people who feel almost "cheated" when hearing stories like the one of this lady. They can't have just one, but someone who already has 6 children now has 8 more to add to her litter? It is the unfair reality and harsh truth of life I guess. All I hope is that the babies (and children) all end up being healthy and happy and if this lady has the time and energy to put forth for 14 kids, more power to her. 

I do apologize if any of my opinions offended anyone or if they got a little bit out of hand, it is just hard to see something like this when there are so many people out there who are trying so hard for just one. Dealing with it first hand also does not make it any easier! That being said....I'm going to hunt this lady's doctor down.....I'd like to out-do her and try for 9 in one shot! :thumbsup: JUUUUST KIDDING!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's fine for someone to have IVF who already has a litter of kids (lol), as long as they do not accept any kind of financial help due to having so many kids. I think it's so wrong for people to take advantage of welfare and other assistance programs who have already had kids and get pregnant again.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am the oldest of 6 (and it used to be 7) children. Each sibling was a blessing in their own way but no matter how amazing your parents are or how perfect they are, with each sibling there is less 1:1 time for you with your parent/parents. And truth be told, the older children do spend a bit of time caring for the youngest. Its very tough to be in a large family no matter how much money your parents have.

As I posted a while back, my best friend is going through IVF treatment after years of trying - I truly worried about her health (both mental and physical) during this ordeal. As others have said, it takes a lot of effort, time and money to go through these procedures and it concerns me what the media is going to turn this story into.

The more that comes out about this story (which Im not sure how much we can truly trust) the more it concerns me for the health of mothers across the country and the monitoring of this new type of doctoring. Large families are a blessing (despite their pitfalls) but not at the risk of life. I only hope these children are healthy and that the other children don't loose out on their mother because of future possible complications.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 31 2009, 08:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716480


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Jan 31 2009, 05:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716441





> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716359





> :smcry:
> 
> I wish God would just bless me with one. Hubby and I would be so happy with just one.[/B]


i hope you are blessed with a baby soon. :grouphug: jo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just in the past two months I have had two very very happy stories from my friends - one a surprise pregnancy and one an adoption. I will say a prayer that your life too will have a nice turn soon!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll say a prayer for you, too. My niece tried for years to get pregnant. Nothing worked. They it took about two years but they adopted a beautiful baby girl from China. And, then you guessed it - not many months later she found out she was pregnant! I know several people that this happened to. Don't ever give up your faith or hope.

Linda


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I love my kids..... but don't want any more.
Sounds like foolishness and selfishness to me.
Who needs that many kids and who ultimately
takes care of them? Poor kids.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jan 31 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716401


> Sorry everyone. I hope my gloom didn't have any effect on you all.
> 
> I guess I just sort of ranted aloud...
> 
> ...


I completely and totally understand what you are going through (we are going through the same thing and its so sad  ). I thought I would just mention that there are lots of things you could do before (or instead) of IVF. I found this forum to be really great and informative: http://www.americanpregnancy.org/forums/ be prepared for lots of abbreviations though if you decide to read it


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I was just speaking to my mother about htis and I really don't understand why, I also don't appreciate when the parents have children and the older children raise them. You made them you raise them. There are too many women in the world who have problems conceiving and I know a few. She really took things out of hand. What happen to being thankful for what you have? My mom is the youngest of 18 but this was back when people use to have a lot of children naturally by their husband only.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

The local news is now reporting that she has released her name (Nadia Suleman) They are also saying that she has said she is holding out on talking to anyone because she wants 2 million dollars before she comes out with her story. Also they have said one of her 6 children (all under 8 yrs old) is autistic! Her parents have told people that the bungalow that they live in will now go to their daughter since she has no income and cannot pay rent on her own and they will be moving somewhere else. The mother also apparently told someone at the hospital that if she cant get some sort of recognition deal where she is making a large amount of money as well as getting sponsorships from companies for things like free diapers that she will be seeking financial assistance from the state. Who knows how much of this is true, but I am hoping that some of this is just "talk". It makes me so sad to hear all of these new details that are coming out. So many people are suffering from financial hardships right now, it is just not fair that someone maid a choice to have more children knowing that she can't afford them and that now other people are having to pay for her irresponsibility.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

If one of the news reports we heard is accurate--and who knows about that these days--the hospital bill alone, not including othr expenses of raising children--will be between $3 and 4 MILLION dollars. Now just who do you think will end up paying that bill? Mr. and Mrs. Taxpayer again. I don't know how you feel, but I think between all of these "bail outs" fraud, war, etc. THIS taxpayer is just about PAID OUT! Nobody can afford 14 children. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A few years ago there was an article in a french newspaper that a woman delivered her 21st child. In all those pregnancies there was no fertility treatment involved. Those were all natural child births. And she wanted even more children. :w00t:


----------

